# router templates



## sammyslinger (Sep 28, 2009)

hello all, i need to route a boy scout emblem on top of wood keepsake boxes for our scouts. is there anywhere that i can purchase such a template?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello N/a
I am not sure. Can you scan a paste a picture, or get one from the website. Then paste it into a program like Paint.net You can use it from the computer. You can also use the T shirt progman and use the plastic transfer material . THAT IS ALL I CAN THINK OF.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Sam!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Sam and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Sam.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello N/a
> I am not sure. Can you scan a paste a picture, or get one from the website. Then paste it into a program like Paint.net You can use it from the computer. You can also use the T shirt progman and use the plastic transfer material . THAT IS ALL I CAN THINK OF.


This might give you a starting point
File:Scout logo3.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

